# My nubians



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

It's hard to get a pic of the red doe, she's only a year old and is a wiggler! Lol. She has the most gorgeous face! The Nubian/lamancha has tried I adopt frazzle, and steals all my milk! Lol


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow, your Nubians have gorgeous moonspots! What a treat that must be to have everywhere! The babies are sweet


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

super pretty goats : ) The black moon spotted reminds me of my Gretchen..we lost her a few years ago ..I sure miss her..she was our giant ..


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

They're so cute!!! 

If you look closely on the red one on the 1st pic, the base of her ear and her neck there's two spots that looks like someone dumped make-up on her!!!(;


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Haha.  I love the spots! I'll breed in the fall if anyone wants to reserve babies! ( ; I'm breeding the black doe to a finished grand buck from ms  And she is HUGE too I'm 5'4" and she comes to the top of my hip you'd never know she's a Georgia girl! The red doe doesn't have far to catch her


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow you can send them to me  I just got a interesting buck that I would love to try breeding with spots. He is a redish with black spots and it looks like someone tryed to dye his ear white, but I dont have any does with spots


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I should have spotted babies!! Lol and I may or may not end up selling one of these depending on my marital situation /: the divorce argument comes up regularly ): although I absolutely love the perfect head on the red one she has a very tiny teat which I guess is a no-no for showing but she has the perfect head


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Anyone want to help me name the doeling? She has a large white E on her side... So I've been calling her E. lol I tried Electra but it didn't stick.... Help!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Of course. 

Ill help! 

Emilie duhhh(; 
Haha just kidding. 
Eliza
Elsie
Ellie


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

The breeder I got her from just informed me she's going to be Ever After lol


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

See her E?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes! That's so cute


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

<3 love


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

cute girls : )


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks! I love them!!!!


----------

